# Help with setting up schedules?



## Carbo (Mar 24, 2006)

I am having problems with my 622 and need some help. I don't know if it's. A) Me doing something wrong. B) A problem with my 622 and maybe I need to change it. or C) If they all act like this(I don't see anyone else complaining, so I am assuming it is not this.

I am setting up schedules for about 15 shows and for some unk reason the 622 is continously choosing not to record certain shows. It keeps them in the timers list but removes them from the schedule. At first I thought it was because of repeats,because I had them set for new only, but it is doing this with new and old episodes.

Example: On sundays I have Sopranos, Get out, Seinfeld and BattleStar galactica. It is not having any problems with these.

On Mondays I have 24, The old adventures of New Christine, 2 1/2 men, PrisonBreak and Seinfeld. On this day it keeps choosing to remove Christine and 2 1/2 men. When I change it from New episodes to All it puts it back in and then removes it again within 24 hours.

On Wednesday it keeps removing Lost and Invasion. None of which interfere with each other, especially since this 622 has three tuners!

Any help would be appreciated because this is starting to piss me off.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

It is probably because of timer conflicts, not having enough timers/tuners available for the scheduled recordings. Your timer pad default can also cause conflict by running into another event when you may not think it should.
While looking at your daily schedule, with the "show skip" on, you will see the events the 622 has "X'd" out. Try restoring one, and the software will show you the conflict.
You can adjust for conflicts by changing the priority of your events to be recorded.
You can also reduce timer/tuner recording conflicts by changing where you record to, TV1 or TV2.


----------



## silverback (May 3, 2005)

Also might try turning the early start/ late finish to zero, you'll get conflicts if you're recording on both tuners and you've got a 1 minute early start time in the next time slot.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Ok, so I'm on about my 3rd day with the 622 (from a 921).

Trying to decide if my weekly tiimers should be "Dish Pass" (set to a specific channel), or "PVR-New Episodes".

Which is more reliable? Are "New Episodes" accurate? Or, are some missed.

For a show like Sopranos, will both grab a later showing if the first has a conflict (or must "New Episodes" be recorded the first time they air)?

Do the Pads work the same for both? On the 921 I don't like that it removes the pads to resolve a conflict (then never puts them back).

Thanks - wow, I feel like a newbie again. But, it's always fun to get a new toy.

I am already having problems with timers missing the underlying events. I don't have any multiple timers for the same events (yet). Interestingly they are all channels which have both OTA and Dish HD available. Going to remove the channel downmapping.


----------



## Radner (Oct 24, 2005)

silverback said:


> Also might try turning the early start/ late finish to zero, you'll get conflicts if you're recording on both tuners and you've got a 1 minute early start time in the next time slot.


This was a biggy for me when I first had the 942. Once the 622 arrived, I remembered to adjust the start/late to 0.


----------



## Carbo (Mar 24, 2006)

I called DIsh and they had me erase all my Schedules and reset to defaults and then reboot to try to resolve this. We will see. Thanks to all, it had nothing to do with the pads though. I had everything exept for "Lost" set to zero. Lost had a 2 minute early start and a 10 minute finish(I think, but it was the only one with a pad). Dish said they had not seen this(who knows). I did look through the forums and couldn't find anyone with the same problem. They thought something might have been corrupted. 

Hopefully this works but at least it looks like if it doesn't that it probably is my box not a common issue. Cause I like this box and Dish's HD, so I would hate to have to go back to D*.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Carbo said:


> I did look through the forums and couldn't find anyone with the same problem. They thought something might have been corrupted.


Huh? There have been a few. Sounds like what I saw (disappearing timers).
Here's some more:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54552
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56304&highlight=new+episodes
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=55628&highlight=new+episodes

I was also seeing timers with empty event lists (DishPass events on OTA channels). Yes, I'm in Denver and also have Dish HD locals.

I made sure no timers were using the down-mapped channels (like 009-0), then went to the OTA channel setup menu and disabled downmapping (Local Button).

I then fired a power-button reboot (just for fun).

Initially I still had the missing event timers. But, after leaving the box in standby for awhile (1 hour), I came back to fine the timers recovered (Alias and Invasion now filled).

I'll have to keep an eye on it and see if stays fixed.


----------



## jeffinsalida (Apr 17, 2006)

First Off-- wish I had found this site before becoming a Dish Guinea Pig. But that is for another post. Not happy with Dish at all.  

I want to record some things to TV1 and Others to TV 2. I can't get it to let me tell it where I want to record them. I recorded Soundstage to TV1 last night but that was started during the event. I then searched ahead and tried to set it to record some more episodes. It put them to TV2 no matter if record plus was enabled or not. (I was using the TV1 remote).

Can someone answer this? CSR x3 screwed me its usless to ask them.

By the way thanks in advance.


----------



## Carbo (Mar 24, 2006)

I must stink at searches


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm finding that my OTA timers disappear from the schedule overnight. I'm about to experiment and find out if they actually record if I don't create a duplicate timer. I've also started an experiment to find out if satellite channels behave the same way.


----------



## Carbo (Mar 24, 2006)

No they wont record. I tried that. Also one way to fix the problem is to remove the scanned locals and just keep their feeds. It has been working fine now for a week with just their stuff. If I add the scanned OTA locals it gets confused and losses them(schedules). I haven't tried but it appears that others have shut off the Dish local feeds from mapping and this has also fixed the problem. So it appears it gets confused when it has the 2 together.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok, satellite channels are fine and work the way they should. OTA channels get removed from the schedule overnight. They work fine if you create the timer the same day as the event to be recorded. If it is overnight, they get removed from the schedule. 

Seems to me that this should be an easily correctable software bug. But, in searching other threads on this subject, it doesn't appear to be on the bug list. How about it moderators ... is this a known bug .... that is to say is it a bug that is actually known by Dish. I recognize that there seem to be easy workarounds, but I don't want to do workarounds. If we all do that, the bug will never get fixed.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

rbeyers,

Can you give a specific scenario so I can give it a try. I have OTA timers and I don't loose them when the guide updates. There are some know issues with looking timers after a guide update (overnight), but they seem to be related to creating multiple timers for the same program (back up timer). Is your scenario different and is it all OTAs. Single or dual mode? 

Jot down a specific scenario and lets get a reproducable case. If it is all OTAs that is one thing andI know a lot of people are creating timers for OTAs and not having this disappear. I have Dish Pass and All episode timers for OTAs that seem to be working fine.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

OK, here's my setup. I do have the local channels from Dish downmapped to 002-00, 004-00, etc. OTA channels are scanned in as 002-01, 004-01, etc. I am setup for a Single TV.

I ONLY have problems with recording OTA channels. 

Recordings are always created for ONCE.

I setup the 622 to record Numbers (for 10 pm Friday night) on Thursday. Numbers appears in the Schedule for Friday as well as in the Timers list. I also setup the 622 to record Swordfish (5 pm Friday Night) from Sat Channel TNT-HD. Swordfish also appears in the Friday schedule and in the timers list. I turn off the 622 on Thursday. 

Friday I check the Schedule. Numbers is no longer listed in the Friday schedule. Swordfish IS listed in the schedule. Both are in the Timers list. Swordfish gets recorded Numbers doesn't. 

I have learned that OTA channels get removed from the schedule overnight. Sat channels don't get removed. Programs that are not in the Schedule don't get recorded.

This is a simple, repeatable test. I've done this a couple of times. I have found that even though the program is in already in Timers, if it is not in Schedule, I can create a new timer for the show. If I do this before the show starts, it will appear in the schedule and there will be two timers for the program. It will be recorded.

In some of the above posts, guys have solved the problem by not down-mapping. I haven't tried re-mapping the HD Locals to wherever they appear naturally. And, I don't want to. Down-mapping locals is a feature that is supposed to work without causing other problems. Heck, it even worked in my 921. 

The fact that it doesn't work on my 622 means that it is a bug and needs to be on the bug list in the sky. Is this a critical failure .. NO. Is it an annoyance .. Yes. I think the rebooting problems and audio dropout problems that many (but not me, so far) are having should be fixed first. At the moment, this OTA recording bug is the only problem I'm having. Knock on wood.

We need a bug list sticky that is maintained by the moderators. Seems silly to have to search all of the threads for the particular bug that you encounter.


----------



## harlock328 (May 4, 2004)

rbyers said:


> OK, here's my setup. I do have the local channels from Dish downmapped to 002-00, 004-00, etc. OTA channels are scanned in as 002-01, 004-01, etc. I am setup for a Single TV.
> 
> I ONLY have problems with recording OTA channels.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I have the same problem. I'm in single mode. I lose my OTA schedule recordings. I think this is a critical failure, OTA scheduling needs to work.


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

Try going to Dual mode. I operate that way and have never lost an OTA scheduled recording. I have lots of programs scheduled to record all NEW episodes, and the 622 faithfully records them, OTA and from the Sat. 

Larry
SF


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

Isn't there a fee for being in dual mode?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

rbyers said:


> Isn't there a fee for being in dual mode?


The fee is the same either Dual or Single mode use.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

There is no fee for single or dual mode. Fee is if you don't hook up the phone line.


----------



## Carbo (Mar 24, 2006)

I have tried dual mode and it doesnt fix it. The only thing that seems to work is to remove either OTA or their feeds. Together they get confused.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't want a workaround. I want this fixed. 

Ron Barry, you asked for a specific scenario. I gave you one.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

rbyers,

Yes you did give me one. Sorry for not replying sooner, but I was away over the weekend and I had been trying a few things. 

I did set up three OTA timers before I left and one out of the three fired. I rushed this so I need to do more playing around. There has been reports of OTA timer events disappearing overnight but it is definitely not all OTAs in my case. 

I have HD Priority configured and I am in the LA area so I do get OTA, Dish HD locals and the CBS HD channel as another wrinkle. One thing to remember the HD priority is a new wrinkle with the 622 that other receivers did not deal with. 

As for having it fixed vs. workaround. I agree it needs to be fixed and from some of the posts above their is a potential work around until it is fixed for people that want to apply the work around. Well until their is a fix, the only option is to apply the workaround and see if it is acceptable or use the Dish HD locals. 

I have also noticed when creating a OTA timer (new episodes and all episodes) that not all events show up. I plan on playing with this one a bit more to try an better catagorize what is happening.

more details on this one the better. from my playing around not as simple as all ota timers.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Carbo said:


> I have tried dual mode and it doesnt fix it. The only thing that seems to work is to remove either OTA or their feeds. Together they get confused.


I don't get Dish HD Locals, so I haven't had this problem nor can I test it, but instead of removing a feed if you just turn off HD Priority and not map down your HD Locals from Dish does this fix it?


----------



## Carbo (Mar 24, 2006)

I believe someone above is doing it this way and it works. I kept the Dish locals because I have a weak FOX signal.


----------

